# What do you think of The Dog Whisperer Cesar Milan?



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I feel like I have learned a lot from watching his show. I've met a couple of other dog people who were rather critical of him. What do you think? Thanks.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> I feel like I have learned a lot from watching his show. I've met a couple of other dog people who were rather critical of him. What do you think? Thanks.


I think he's awesome and he lines up really well with training opinions I enjoy--Ed's, Volhard, Woodhouse, many of the best posters on this and other forums. He's special, I really enjoy how he changes dogs but I really pity some of them for their owners. His instructions about presence and assertiveness stick with me well, and they work, though I cannot get my dog to walk behind me to save my life. 

I love his pit bull Daddy. I'm not a pit bull fan in general but that dog is just fantastic looking and acting.

Tape and watch it every week. I thought the recent one of him in the women's prison was especially good. Particularly when he took those three bites...he is one cool customer.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm not a fan of some of his techniques.... Plus (from the few episodes I've seen) he doesn't explain some real reasons WHY a behavior is happening, no genetic aspect of it seems to be touched on. IMO, dog "behavioralists" should be required to have a basic knowledge of Canine Genetics and how they pertain to behaviors. Dog behavior stems from not only learned experiences, but genetic traits as well.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> I'm not a fan of some of his techniques.... Plus (from the few episodes I've seen) he doesn't explain some real reasons WHY a behavior is happening, no genetic aspect of it seems to be touched on. IMO, dog "behavioralists" should be required to have a basic knowledge of Canine Genetics and how they pertain to behaviors. Dog behavior stems from not only learned experiences, but genetic traits as well.


This same type of criticism came up in another forum (i.e., that he is not giving enough detail around the "whys" and (in the case of him using an ecollar on one ep) the "hows"). My own opinion here is that--in this case--canine genetics make for lousy TV, and in the other case, it would be highly irresponsible for him to introduce a tool like an ecollar in the context of a 20-minute segment on a show produced for entertainment. (Plus producers probably read enough dog forums to know they'd just irritate people :roll:  .

I think his show deliberately keeps its focus in the right place, given its constraints: people, not dog focused; people, not dog faults, and really simply solutions (exercise-discipline-affection, in that order) that seem to be pretty universal among dog folks I read and see here and elsewhere.

And as Ed Frawley (I think?) pointed out a long time ago, anybody who can get that many dogs to follow him like he does must be doing something right.

Connie can elaborate on whether his books, etc. give more detail...my guess is that they do not...and I'd love to hear if someone has been to one of his seminars.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

When working with clients, it is better not to clutter up what you are doing with nonsense like why the dog is doing it. People that do like to clutter up your hour with that nonsense take peoples money, usually to the tune of 300$ an hour. and accomplish "F" all. I get these people occasionally, and they sure know why the dog is doing what he is doing, but cannot get him/her to stop.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> I'm not a fan of some of his techniques.... Plus (from the few episodes I've seen) he doesn't explain some real reasons WHY a behavior is happening, no genetic aspect of it seems to be touched on. IMO, dog "behavioralists" should be required to have a basic knowledge of Canine Genetics and how they pertain to behaviors. Dog behavior stems from not only learned experiences, but genetic traits as well.


FWIW, he does do a little of this...good episode would be the one with the Bouvier des Flandres with little venting for its energy...Milan took it out to a sheep herder, the dog was herding within minutes (after taking a chunk out of a few sheep) and completely into it. It was really cool. I think he will speak to dog heritage--"the pit bull is supposed to fight other dogs," etc. but won't kill people with much more than that. Enough to make his point.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> [...it would be highly irresponsible for him to introduce a tool like an ecollar in the context of a 20-minute segment on a show produced for entertainment.


Excellent point!

I edited to add that pet dog owners would undoubtedly go out and buy these tools, not obtain any qualified guidance and then fry their dogs. So I would say it was very responsible _not _to discuss the ecollar.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> Woody Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > [...it would be highly irresponsible for him to introduce a tool like an ecollar in the context of a 20-minute segment on a show produced for entertainment.
> ...


Heh, this was what Connie and I were talking about a few weeks ago...give your average American the choice between 2 long minute walks a day with their pet mutt,, or buy a $300 ecollar and just zap the dog at will? They'll take the ecollar 90% of the time and screw up the dog 100% of the time. 

That's not to knock ecollars, but you get my point. Your average pet owner is way too lazy for "real work" or for sophisticated training. Or training at all. Just this morning there was a lady letting her good-sized young Poodle zoom all around on its Gentle Leader and Flexilead. Hurt just to watch it, worse still, she probably thought she was being humane.

I think Milan does a pretty good job of setting up good ownership expectations (i.e., get off of your a$$) and I'm amazed at how many of these dogs never leave their yards. It's sad.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> I'm not a fan of some of his techniques.... Plus (from the few episodes I've seen) he doesn't explain some real reasons WHY a behavior is happening, no genetic aspect of it seems to be touched on. IMO, dog "behavioralists" should be required to have a basic knowledge of Canine Genetics and how they pertain to behaviors. Dog behavior stems from not only learned experiences, but genetic traits as well.


Well, I was amazed at what he DOES know of genetics (and pack structure) when I saw him (seminar).

I'm extremely impressed with him and have been for years. 

His TV show is a TV show, with producers. When I wrote to his assistant, he called the producers and asked why they "hid" the e-collar on the famous episode that caused outrage on another forum, and I got an immediate, personal, non-stock reply from the producer. 

He uses what the owner has been using. They had been using an e-collar and wanted him to use it. He didn't have time to explain or discuss its use in a 20-minute segment, but he DID say he was using it at the owner's behest. The producer edited out the comment. He will have an episode in the future addressing tools.

His book (just finished it a couple weeks ago) is addressed to his audience: owners who don't know how to be a pack leader. It does this very well.

They are really his audience, too, and IMO, he is perfect for them. 

His seminars are open.........I haven't been to one in a while, but he will adjust to the attening people's level.

And yes......no one with his success rate can be doing it wrong, IMO. I think he's part dog.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Patrick Murray said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like I have learned a lot from watching his show. I've met a couple of other dog people who were rather critical of him. What do you think? Thanks.
> ...


I agree with every word here. Yeah, that prison episode was pretty good.... and he never turns a hair (that I've seen); never loses his calm; never gets emotional around the dog; never angry or frustrated. Calm-assertive 'R' Us! :lol:


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

To each his own then...


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

While I think Cezar is a very good hand with dogs,I choose to look at things a little differently.

I like the walking and calm assertiveness and the fact that he is in control all the time.

I dont believe dogs are true pack animals.Wolves are true pack animals and dogs are more social than pack oriented.Although the pack concept is an improvement for most people.

I dont like the fact that he keeps a tight leash all time while walking.This just keeps the dog cocked.

Overall the message is a great improvement over what most pet owners believe.

JMO 

Greg


----------



## Jamie Bodeutsch (Apr 23, 2006)

Part of what makes him special is his delivery of information. I've learned a lot about how to phrase things to people who aren't really great at 'getting' what I'm saying. He's really good at working with the people, even though I think he'd like to strangle some owners, especially when they don't seem to appreciate his effort and time with them.


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Greg Long said:


> I dont believe dogs are true pack animals.Wolves are true pack animals and dogs are more social than pack oriented.Although the pack concept is an improvement for most people.


Greg, I'm interested in this statement. Can you explain what you mean by "social animals" and how this affects interpretation of what we all see as "pack dynamics"? 

I have never seen Cesar Milan's shows but I have heard a great deal about them. I have to agree with whomever said that he must be doing something right to get these dogs to follow him. I also agree with Jeff that the "why" is not always important when a trainer is helping someone with a dog problem (I encounter this in my field a lot: sometimes the long "why" explanation is not as effective as simply helping the parent(s) do the thing I'm talking about). With most people short, sweet, adn to the point is the shortest distant between two points...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Greg Long said:


> While I think Cezar is a very good hand with dogs,I choose to look at things a little differently. ... I like the walking and calm assertiveness and the fact that he is in control all the time..... I dont believe dogs are true pack animals.Wolves are true pack animals and dogs are more social than pack oriented.Although the pack concept is an improvement for most people. ... I dont like the fact that he keeps a tight leash all time while walking.This just keeps the dog cocked. ... Overall the message is a great improvement over what most pet owners believe. ...JMO
> 
> Greg


These are good points. The tight leash is what we see (and it's relaxed but short, in his hand, unless he releases the dog, I believe)..... his own pack goes up in the mountains above L.A. with him for hours every morning, all off-lead. I guess many of us have have seen him trotting in front of a pack of 30+ dogs, all following him and all off-lead, in the mountains (where they had driven in vans), nearing the end of a 2-3-hour walk-and-run.......at least on video.

I imagine everyone has heard the kind of dogs who make up that pack, so I won't go into that part. (I really like Daddy, too.)

On TV, we see him when he's doing a beginning (usually) lesson with a dog who is enough of a problem to pay for CM to come in, not so much with a dog he knows, on a casual walk.  


P.S. And yes, of course, to each his own. When the student is ready, the teacher will appear, and for me, in many ways, it was CM. My own know-how rocketed with his instruction.........but of course, that's all a matter of degree!   I wasn't starting from dizzying heights! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Stacia,

A wolf desires to be with other wolves over all else.The pack is everything.A wolf will not come to man naturally,they may by association but not naturally.
A dog on the other hand will leave their own kind to be with man, naturally.The fact that dogs show some pack behavior doesnt make them pack animals.Couldnt you call some behaviors that you label "pack behavior" as being simply "social behavior"?
If you wish to look at dogs as pack animals then thats OK with me.I just thought I would share a different viewpoint.Afterall thats why we have this forum. :wink: 

Greg

P.S.I often walk with 4 or 5 dogs sometimes off leash.they all stay in a loose heel position on either side.More dogs than that and I feel like Im pushing my luck..LOL.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Greg Long said:


> Stacia,
> 
> A wolf desires to be with other wolves over all else.The pack is everything.A wolf will not come to man naturally,they may by association but not naturally.
> A dog on the other hand will leave their own kind to be with man, naturally.The fact that dogs show some pack behavior doesnt make them pack animals.Couldnt you call some behaviors that you label "pack behavior" as being simply "social behavior"?
> ...


I think that's really interesting, Greg, as someone new to dogs. All the references to pack behavior are based on a very different animal, I think everybody here would say that a wolf is miles away from most dogs. Pack is a pretty loaded term but I guess at the end of the day it's a way to communicate to people about what dogs are doing.

Offtopic...I really wish I would have had my camera with me a few weeks ago...our zoo has an excellent display of Mexican wolves...they are a subspecies of gray wolf, top out around 55-80 pounds with a stout, almost GSD build. They were about to feed them and these three dogs were running around in almost perfect synchronization with each other...alpha stops and sniff, the rest stop right behind him...it was amazing to watch and really different from any packs of dogs I've ever seen (though I have to admit those were mostly strays in backwoods Oklahoma).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Greg Long said:
> 
> 
> > .......P.S.I often walk with 4 or 5 dogs sometimes off leash.they all stay in a loose heel position on either side.More dogs than that and I feel like Im pushing my luck..LOL.
> ...


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie,

Anyone who knows me, knows better than to give me a compliment..LOL. :twisted:

But thanks anyway... :lol:

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

Connie, I'll be the judge of that when I get Caleb back. I demand perfection, and I mean PERFECTION! :twisted:  

Must admit, his dogs know better than to screw around on his watch; he runs a pretty tight ship with some pretty headstrong pooches...man, I HATE compliments...ouch. :x


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Greg's explination of a dog as a pack animal makes senss to me. To carry it further, some breeds are much less pack orentated then others. Terriers, for instance. When we go hunting with a pack of 2-3-4, they have no interest in hanging together. With most of them, they aren't even interested in being social. It can be quite the opposite with many of them. If the hunting is slow, things can speed up reeeel fast with a group of bored terriers.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Jenni Williams said:


> Connie, I'll be the judge of that when I get Caleb back. I demand perfection, and I mean PERFECTION! :twisted:
> 
> Must admit, his dogs know better than to screw around on his watch; he runs a pretty tight ship with some pretty headstrong pooches...man, I HATE compliments...ouch. :x


Jenni,

You must not be feeling well at all.  Besides I think I need to work on Widget not Caleb. :twisted: 
As for your Peke or Pom or whatever it is.....consult the "dog whisperer". :twisted: I think that would be an excellent challenge for Cesar. :wink: 

Greg


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Since everyone is raving about this "Dog Whisperer" (the titled is "official" for about a dozen people, from what I've read), I'll look in the TV guide to see when this show airs locally, I'll watch a few episodes then I'll repost if my opinion has changed. Perhaps the episode or two I saw didn't do him justice?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> Since everyone is raving about this "Dog Whisperer" (the titled is "official" for about a dozen people, from what I've read), I'll look in the TV guide to see when this show airs locally, I'll watch a few episodes then I'll repost if my opinion has changed. Perhaps the episode or two I saw didn't do him justice?


It is a TV show, with producers and editors, meant to entertain (and sneak in a service).

That said, though, it's still darned good, IMO.  

National Geographic channel. The one-hour episodes are the new (and much better) episodes, with him allowed to give more time to each segment. (They used to squeeze two dogs into a half-hour episode; now it's three, generally, in one hour.)

Friday nights are the new episodes.

P.S. I think the "official" title of DW is because of the name of the TV show.....and maybe the somewhat unusual spelling of his name: Cesar Millan.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

The guy is good at getting the results he wants with dogs.No question about it.He is also very good with people.

While I dont agree with some of his philosophies,I must respect him.I bet there is alot more to the guy than what you see on TV.

I wouldnt make a final decision on whether I liked or disliked him or his methods till I met him face to face.

Greg


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm not sure if I have Nat'l Geo. channel... can anyone in Central Florida with Brighthouse Networks tell me if this channel requires a box, or if it's on basic cable? If I can't get it, I'll have my mom tivo it for me.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> Since everyone is raving about this "Dog Whisperer" (the titled is "official" for about a dozen people, from what I've read), I'll look in the TV guide to see when this show airs locally, I'll watch a few episodes then I'll repost if my opinion has changed. Perhaps the episode or two I saw didn't do him justice?


You'll have fun, if nothing else, trying to figure out what steps/tools the editors take out for fear of angering the Gentle Leader set that is probably 90% of their core audience. See how many prongs, ecollars, submission techniqes, etc. you spot! :lol: I am sure the editors at NG have a heart attack trying to soft shoe some of his methods. He is not afraid to take down a dog, as near as I have seen so far. The episode with him calming the Jindo was pretty hectic...that dog was pretty pi$$ed and didn't mind opening up on CM.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> I'm not sure if I have Nat'l Geo. channel... can anyone in Central Florida with Brighthouse Networks tell me if this channel requires a box, or if it's on basic cable? If I can't get it, I'll have my mom tivo it for me.


It's a digital channel.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Thank god he isn't a Gentle Leader guy. I'll give him immediate credit for that! I'll take a close look next time it comes on, I didn't before, so that's probably where my opinion came from. I'm willing to give it a chance to reconsider


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> Thank god he isn't a Gentle Leader guy. I'll give him immediate credit for that! I'll take a close look next time it comes on, I didn't before, so that's probably where my opinion came from. I'm willing to give it a chance to reconsider


I think Connie pointed out that he likes to use the equipment that the owners have on hand, I guess I most often him seeing reversing a nylon leash and threading it through the handle to get a choke collar (not a fan of that myself, but there we are...). He will also use a neat device I don't see other places that forces a collar up higher on a dog's neck...don't know what you call it, my guess is most of you know what I'm talking about from your own experiences. 

Definitely the most dramatic things he has done is, according to what other posters have stated on another forum, is choke out dominant dogs. They feel if you look at his posturing over the dog and how the dog is shown recovering that it's been choked out. My eyes are trained enough to detect that but he definitely throws down with dogs and will take them down hard by the throat if they go after him.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Sarah Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Thank god he isn't a Gentle Leader guy. I'll give him immediate credit for that! I'll take a close look next time it comes on, I didn't before, so that's probably where my opinion came from. I'm willing to give it a chance to reconsider
> ...


The one everyone detected (dog in next scene is waking from nap) was Emily, the Pit. I saw it too, and you would too, Woody. It was a one-dog episode. Emily was "red-zone" and had to come to live with his pack for a few weeks.

But your post sounds scary and violent to me! :wink: Actually, having seen every episode and him (a few times), and having read the book, I feel very strongly that he uses the least tool necessary in all situations.

It's hard to remember that almost every time we see him on TV, it's with such a problem dog (meaning, has been biting or has killed) that CM was called.

That's when he fashions a choke or takes an Illusion collar with him (his design of a dominant-dog collar). 

Again, he often says "I have no issue with anyone's choice of tools. Tools are not the point."

And also again, he saves dogs who would otherwise be put down. 

OK, I'll stop. A groupie at my age........


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Sarah Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Thank god he isn't a Gentle Leader guy. I'll give him immediate credit for that! I'll take a close look next time it comes on, I didn't before, so that's probably where my opinion came from. I'm willing to give it a chance to reconsider
> ...


The one everyone detected (dog in next scene is waking from nap) was Emily, the Pit. I saw it too, and you would too, Woody. It was a one-dog episode. Emily was "red-zone" and had to come to live with his pack for a few weeks.

But your post sounds scary and violent to me! :wink: Actually, having seen every episode and him (a few times), and having read the book, I feel very strongly that he uses the least tool necessary in all situations.

It's hard to remember that almost every time we see him on TV, it's with such a problem dog (meaning, has been biting or has killed) that CM was called.

That's when he fashions a choke or takes an Illusion collar with him (his design of a dominant-dog collar). 

Again, he often says "I have no issue with anyone's choice of tools. Tools are not the point."

And also again, he saves dogs who would otherwise be put down. 

OK, I'll stop. A groupie at my age........


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Sarah Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Thank god he isn't a Gentle Leader guy. I'll give him immediate credit for that! I'll take a close look next time it comes on, I didn't before, so that's probably where my opinion came from. I'm willing to give it a chance to reconsider
> ...


The one everyone detected (dog in next scene is waking from nap) was Emily, the Pit. I saw it too, and you would too, Woody. It was a one-dog episode. Emily was "red-zone" and had to come to live with his pack for a few weeks.

But your post sounds scary and violent to me! :wink: Actually, having seen every episode and him (a few times), and having read the book, I feel very strongly that he uses the least tool necessary in all situations.

It's hard to remember that almost every time we see him on TV, it's with such a problem dog (meaning, has been biting or has killed) that CM was called.

That's when he fashions a choke or takes an Illusion collar with him (his design of a dominant-dog collar). 

Again, he often says "I have no issue with anyone's choice of tools. Tools are not the point."

And also again, he saves dogs who would otherwise be put down. 

OK, I'll stop. A groupie at my age........


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Woody Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Hall said:
> ...


A triple-post!

I didn't see that one, I always thought they were referring to one I had seen and I felt even more dumb for not being able to see an unconscious dog.   

Violently agree with you about humane methods. I guess what I was trying to say is that (in my opinion) his notion of humane lines up quite nicely with modern working dog trainers here in this forum.


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Somebody TiVo the shows for me, and I'll get them somehow  ! 

I've stopped my digi cable, which also included my broadband connection  

I've become a huge fan of Cesars. His approach & explinations are simple.

A real top dog!

PS:   I get his newsletter, and here's something very interesting
in it:

*The DOG WHISPERER TV Series Is Currently Looking For Submissions*


> ======================================
> 
> The DOG WHISPERER TV Series Is Currently Looking For Submissions
> 
> ...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Martin Espericueta said:


> Somebody TiVo the shows for me, and I'll get them somehow  !
> 
> I've stopped my digi cable, which also included my broadband connection
> 
> ...


Well, also in the new newsletter was the announcement that Season 1 (2004) is available on DVD, and his office assures me (I asked by email) that this season (2006) will be available later, too. This season is so much better (and I was a big fan of Season 1!)..........

That channel and the Bio Channel (for several British mystery series) are the only reasons I pay for the "expanded" part of Comcast! :lol: 

I wish I had Tivo.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

BTW! Cesar is having a seminar here in St. Louis in November, Sunday 11th.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> BTW! Cesar is having a seminar here in St. Louis in November, Sunday 11th.


The only time I wish I lived down in Southern California instead of up here on the Monterey Bay is when I think about his facility and seminars in L.A.

And Disneyland, also down there.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Bob Scott said:
> 
> 
> > BTW! Cesar is having a seminar here in St. Louis in November, Sunday 11th.
> ...


Okay, Connie, one more comment about how tough life it on Monterrey and I will find a less abusive chatroom.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> .....Okay, Connie, one more comment about how tough life it on Monterrey and I will find a less abusive chatroom.


Yes, the Monterey Bay area is just awful in terms of distance from Cesar Milan and Disneyland. Plus it was foggy all day.

Your post made me burst out laughing, Woody! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> .....Okay, Connie, one more comment about how tough life it on Monterrey and I will find a less abusive chatroom.


Yes, the Monterey Bay area (especially this far northern tip of it) is just awful in terms of distance from Cesar Milan and Disneyland. Plus it was foggy all day.

Your post made me burst out laughing, Woody! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Woody Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > .....Okay, Connie, one more comment about how tough life it on Monterrey and I will find a less abusive chatroom.
> ...


 :-({|= Come on Connie, you're just inderplaying the beauty of Monterey!
For my wife and I, it's OUR spot!


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Woody Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > .....Okay, Connie, one more comment about how tough life it on Monterrey and I will find a less abusive chatroom.
> ...


 :-({|= Come on Connie, you're just underplaying the beauty of Monterey!
For my wife and I, it's *OUR* spot!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie said:
Yes, the Monterey Bay area (especially this far northern tip of it) is just awful in terms of distance from Cesar Milan and Disneyland. Plus it was foggy all day.

Connie, come visit me here on the North side. Summertime Fridays and Saterdays are just like a visit to Disneyland. Strange, funny looking Characters and plenty of fireworks. 
Not much fog, but plenty of humidity.  :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Martin Espericueta said:


> .....Yes, the Monterey Bay area (especially this far northern tip of it) is just awful in terms of distance from Cesar Milan and Disneyland. Plus it was foggy all day. ... Your post made me burst out laughing, Woody! :lol: :lol:


 :-({|= Come on Connie, you're just underplaying the beauty of Monterey!
For my wife and I, it's *OUR* spot![/quote]

--------------------------------------------------------

Yes, I'm on the northern tip of the Bay (Santa Cruz), but you are 100% correct: from one side of the bay to the other, it's a great area.*

And I grew up on the "other" coast, near Boston: also great.

Ya know, the great areas in this country are uncountable! O 


*Except the earthquakes! No place is perfect.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*CM on SP (Comedy Central)*

Anyone who missed Cesar Millan as the "guest" on South Park last night, I sure hope you catch it tonight.

Twelve minutes into it, I had tears from laughing. (There's a time display on the cable box.)

The title was "Tsst" !! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

When he kept telling Cartman's mom to "Ignore it (Cartman). It has to show calm submissive energy," I was laughing out loud.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so glad you posted that it's on again tonight, I was too tired to bother setting the DVR to find it last night, was barely staying awake to let the puppy potty LOL, just set the DVR to catch it so no matter what I WILL SEE THAT EPISODE! Unless my cable goes out, power failure... etc.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll check it out definately. My show on Wed. nights is Ghost Hunters on SciFi, so I usually don't get to see South Park.


----------

